
Ask HN: Why was this post flagged? - callumlocke
Flagged after getting about 170 upvotes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14536254<p>There seems to be a lot of commentors who disagree with the article ideologically. I&#x27;m guessing some of them flagged it. Would that be a misuse of the flag button? If so, can a mod unflag it?
======
danielvf
Articles with way more comments than points are automatically penalized. With
almost double the comments, this seems likely.

This article probably did get flagged by many people as well, since it did
seem more like a political fest than something that gratifies intellectual
curiosity.

The whole "flag bad political articles that you disagree with" tends to even
out in the end. Both US sides are well enough represented here that both left
and right things get flagged. HN just tends to have fewer political articles
as a result, and that's fine with me.

------
AnimalMuppet
You can ask the mods to reconsider by use of the "vouch" button. At least, I
think that's what the button does.

[Edit: Hmm. I don't see a "vouch" button available there. Maybe this means the
mods themselves flagged it, rather than a user?]

~~~
sctb
If the title says [flagged], it's because users flagged it. The 'vouch' button
appears when a story has received enough user flags to kill it.

